# Dog hasn't missed a riot in years



## klots (Mar 15, 2010)

There has been lots of riots and protests from both anarchists and workers in Athens, Greece specially the past few years. One interesting thing is that there is one dog that is spotted at these riots from 2008 till today





December 12. 2008




December 17. 2008




December 18. 2008





December 22. 2008

It is the same dog on every picture and it is funny how it takes part in riots over several years. It is not sure but it has been guessed that the owner is one of the demontrators.




January 9. 2009




March 4. 2009 




May 9. 2009 




December 6. 2009 




February 24. 2010 




March 5. 2010









March 11. 2010


----------



## JahDucky (Mar 15, 2010)

I love the march 4th picture of the dog.


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Mar 15, 2010)

Ohh shit! That's so rad


----------



## madewithpaint (Mar 15, 2010)

i wanna riot with a dog, that's hilarious.


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit (Mar 15, 2010)

lol... "black bark." HEYYYYYYYYYY-O


----------



## MrD (Mar 15, 2010)

he needs to mask up also!


----------



## Ravie (Mar 16, 2010)

haha that dog is so badass. my dog could chill like that but she's a pussy ass under stressful situations.


----------



## FinnFiasco (Mar 17, 2010)

That dog is awesome. Where are they, Russia?


----------



## Gudj (Mar 17, 2010)

MrD said:


> he needs to mask up also!



Yeah, the fact that this thread exists means that dog is fucking up real bad in the security culture department.


----------



## MrD (Mar 17, 2010)

FinnFiasco said:


> That dog is awesome. Where are they, Russia?





klots said:


> There has been lots of riots and protests from both anarchists and workers in Athens, Greece specially the past few years. One interesting thing is that there is one dog that is spotted at these riots from 2008 till today



I guess you did not read the original post at all.......


----------



## BUMJUG (Mar 17, 2010)

whoa...that is a trip.....black block pooch...haha


----------



## klots (Mar 17, 2010)

it seems that the dog is a stray dog who lives on the plaza of the alto / anarcho-district.
apparently street dogs in Greece are caught and castrated / sterilised and then released with a special collar
according to some greek people this is one of those doggies.


----------



## simpletoremember (Mar 19, 2010)

I just saw that dog in the footage of the riots from submedia.tv


----------



## klots (Mar 20, 2010)

copypaste from another forum:



Mowgli said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/DOG-OF-THE-YEAR/361692803726
> 
> "Dear friends, i am from Athens and i knew this dog, because it was a
> legent. His name was Kanellos. The photos are not fake, but the date is
> ...


----------



## MrD (Mar 20, 2010)

Can anyone ells open the second youtube link? it started doing all this freaky shit when i clicked on it 
But, that is badass! An entire gang of street dog that go to demonstrations!
Thats awesome how they freed him from the dogcatcher too.


----------



## beermilkshake (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah I heard this from a Spainard on a train who who was living in Athens. She said there are hundreds of stray dogs in the city and people feed them and treat them like their own pets.


----------



## baracudaboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats sad that he past away but thats still rad that he went to all those riots. What a trooper!


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Apr 14, 2010)

I was just reading a zine about kanellos the other day. According to the zine he got maced in a riot and lost the ability to use his back legs so they made him a weelchair and threw a big party for him when he got old.


----------



## MrD (Jun 1, 2010)

Could it be?!


----------



## connerR (Jun 1, 2010)

That dog is the ultimate troll.


----------



## MrD (Jun 1, 2010)

Kanellos: WIN!


----------



## Mr. Expendable (Jun 28, 2010)

jeez this almost seems like one of those photoshop thing where an animal is photo shopped in different places as a joke... anyways i found it pretty fucking funny even if it isn't fake


----------

